# Sticky  Lighting FAQ / DIY



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

This thread will work very similar to the DIY\FAQ threads in some of the other forums. To have a topic added to the FAQ please contact a moderator using the "Alert Moderator" function. This will automatically supply a link to the thread. You just need to let them know you would like it added to the "Lighting FAQ" thread. 
*Alert Moderator - How To Report A Post To A Moderator*
When you are searching for an answer to a question, use the search function. If you cannot find the answer to your question in the *Recent Topics* try changing the *Data Set* to *Archived Topics* and you might find an answer.
****If pictures inside a link do NOT work please contact me with the following info:
Thread URL *AND* "Author" of those photos. Meaning, the screenname of the person who posted those photo's in the thread I link to here in the FAQ (that's how I have the pics saved).****



_Modified by nater at 7:18 AM 3-8-2007_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Lighting FAQ / DIY (nater)*

*General Bulb Info*

*Thanks to Tan (GT17V) for providing these links:*

USA/Canada: Sylvania Lamp Replacement Guide
European:Phillips Automotive Lighting Catalog
__________________________________________________________________

*Thanks Scott (EternalMind) for this link:*

FAQ: What bulb type do I need?
__________________________________________________________________

*Thanks to Alex (alexb75) for this link:*
Bulb Rankings
__________________________________________________________________

_*Thanks to Dennis (dennisgli) for the following link (which I am now hosting):* _

Dual filament bulb pinouts
***This is originally taken from http://www.rallylights.com***
Original Link from rallylights.com
__________________________________________________________________



_Modified by nater at 8:46 AM 4-28-2008_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Lighting FAQ / DIY (nater)*

*HID TOPICS*

_*Thanks to Tan (GT17V) for the following info:*_
*HID lighting*
HID Projector Retro Overview
MKIV Jetta: Stock vs. E-codes, vs. OEM HID
The above thread has active pics as of March '07 with no guarantees after that. The above thread is thanks to user "NovRus".

_*Thanks to Scott (EternalMind) for the following:*_
FAQ on HID trouble-shooting: HIDs flicker, Relay info, bulbs out??? etc...

__________________________________________________________________
MK4 Jetta OEM HIDs How To: Keeping lows and highs on together
__________________________________________________________________
_*Thanks to Susuk (dinglehoser) for the following very useful info:*_
*How to get OEM MK5 Euro HIDs to work as bi-xenons*

__________________________________________________________________

*D2S vs. D4S*
DIY: Bulb retainer for H3 HIDS


_Modified by nater at 7:41 AM 10-21-2009_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Lighting FAQ / DIY (nater)*

*E-CODE INFORMATION (including MK4-Looks for mk3)*

*Thanks for this info Steve (vanaman)*
How to make E-Code Brackets* !!!MK3 MK3!!!*
When/If the post by "rollinondubs" goes to red X please click my link for pic: http://www.geocities.com/nfe10....jpeg

*MK3 Jetta Ecode Install step-by-step*
More Ecode install instructions
MK4-Looks into MK3 with pictures
__________________________________________________________________
_Modified by nater at 7:19 AM 3-8-2007_

_Modified by nater at 6:44 PM 9-12-2007_

_Modified by nater at 3:23 PM 11-8-2007_

_Modified by nater at 3:23 PM 11-8-2007_


_Modified by nater at 3:19 PM 3-21-2009_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Lighting FAQ / DIY (nater)*

*RELAYS/WIRING UPGRADES*
*Thanks Jason (Jason4), for the following info:*
Relay install and how to upgrade your lighting circuit by Daniel Stern
__________________________________________________________________


_Modified by nater at 7:20 AM 3-8-2007_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Lighting FAQ / DIY (nater)*

*HEADLIGHT AIMING* 

*Thanks to Adam (Pleshy_GTI_VR6) for providing this link:*
How to aim Ecode and NA Spec Headlights
__________________________________________________________________

How To Aim Headlamps and Auxiliary Lamps (Daniel Stern) 




_Modified by nater at 8:26 AM 5-24-2007_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Lighting FAQ / DIY (nater)*

*GENERAL MK4 FAQ* 
_*This very helpful information provided by Tan (GT17V):*_
 HOWTO: MkIV Jetta High Beams with Low Beams on aka Jumpering the High Beams with OEM HIDs
*HEADLIGHTS*
Golf/GTI _US spec_
Low: H7
High: H7
Turn: 3357
Fog: H3
Parking: W5W
Golf/GTI _Euro spec_
Low: H7
High: H1
Turn: PY21W (Sylvania 7507)
Fog: H3
Parking: W5W
Jetta _US spec_
Low/High: 9007
Turn/Parking: 3357
Fog: H3
Jetta _Euro spec_
Low/High: H4
Turn: PY21W (Sylvania 7507)
Fog: H3
Parking: W5W
OEM HID
Low: D2S
High: H7
Turn: H21W
Parking: H6W
Beetle _Non-HID_:
Low: H1
High: H1
Turn/Parking: P5/21W (7528)
Fog: H1
Beetle _HID_
Low/High: D2S
Flasher: H1
Turn/Parking: P5/21W
Fog: H1

*TAIL LIGHTS*
All except Jetta wagon & Beetle:
Top = Brake = P21W (7506)
2nd from top = Turn signal = P21W (amber coated for 04+ Jettas)
Middle = Running light = R5W (5007 for Jetta) & R10W (5008 for Golf)
Bottom inner = Reverse = P21W
Jetta Wagon 
Top = Running/Brake = P5/21W (7528) 
Middle = Not used
Bottom outer = turn signal = P21W
Bottom inner = reverse = P21W
Beetle:
Top = Running/Brake = P5/21W
Bottom = Turn = P21W
Bumper = Reverse = P21W
Rear side marker = W3W
*MISC*
Front Side Markers (all): W3W (194)
Side Turn signals (all): WY3W (194 amber)
__________________________________________________________________

*Thanks to Dennis (Dennisgli) for the following info:*
Diagram of MK4 FUSES
__________________________________________________________________


_Modified by nater at 1:25 PM 3-18-2007_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Lighting FAQ / DIY (nater)*

*Headlight Switch Mods (keeping high beam/low beam/fogs on together/DISABLE DRLS/etc...*
*Thanks to user " A2B4GUY " for this contribution:*

PASSAT: Jumpers for fog light relay *may work for other models*
__________________________________________________________________
*DRL DISABLE*
*DRL disable on Passat B5 (but should work on other cars)*
*DRL Disable MK4 with pictures*
*The following comes thanks to the Old School GTi-VR6 mailing list (gti-vr6.net)* :
Disabling DRL's on 1998 MK3's (scroll down and read from the bottom up - it makes more sense







)

__________________________________________________________________
*MK4/B5.5 Headlight Switch Removal Procedure:*

_Quote, originally posted by *zooks527* »_
No diagram is required.
1 ) Press the existing switch in (push on the knob)
2 ) While holding it in, turn to the right. It will go a small amount and stop.
3 ) Pull gently. The switch will slide out.
4 ) Unplug harness at back.
5 ) Plug harness to new euroswitch switch
6 ) Slide back in
7 ) Turn left.
Under 60 seconds.
BTW, you don't need to pull the relay. You can also tape the pins on the back of the new switch. When I installed the Euroswitch in my 2004.5 Passat, I taped 'B' (pin 6, lights the DRLs when switch is off) and '56D' (pin 5, lights the DRLs with switch in first position).
Some cars need to have 'TFL' (pin 3) taped instead. Since TFL connects to nothing in my harness, I could have taped that as well.
HTH,
George

If this is not enough info, use search, select "archived" and use the search term: "disable daytime" and you'll find a couple pages (at least) worth of threads. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
_________________________________________________________________

_Modified by nater at 9:47 AM 3-21-2007_


_Modified by nater at 9:49 AM 3-21-2007_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Lighting FAQ / DIY (nater)*

*RETROFITTING HID'S*
**TRUE retrofitting - meaning, retrofitting true OEM HID optics into your halogen housings**

__________________________________________________________________

Thanks to MANY contributors for the following information on retrofitting HIDs into Jetta MK4 headlights (most info remains true for any car/any headlights)
HID optics retrofit


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalMind* »_mkIV GTI Bi-Xenon Reflectors (retrofit++)


Angel Eye DIY

_Modified by nater at 11:14 AM 3-21-2007_


_Modified by nater at 4:16 PM 11-7-2007_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Lighting FAQ / DIY (nater)*

Polishing your plastic headlights/tailights

Thanks to FaelinGL for the great write-up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4196278
I will get this organized later...just wanted to add this thread.



_Modified by nater at 10:11 AM 3-14-2010_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

OEM Bi-Xenon Retrofit DIY B6 - Chadcronin
B6 AFS Xenons: How to use fogs WITH OE cornering bulb - duelerss



_Modified by nater at 10:10 AM 3-14-2010_


----------

